# How do you think



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

How vivid are your imagination?
what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus 
When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all 
If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind 





I guess I'll start- my thoughts are mainly verbal with specks of visualization - however when indulging in my imagination I can close my eyes and visualize /feel and somewhat smell where I'm at - I can even recall tastes but only up to 33 percent of reality . 
My mind talks nonstop- and I have 3 or 4( maybe more) thoughts running all at once
For example- one part of my mind will be making a movie , another recalling a conversation with somebody but it's faded out , and then the main part would narrate or introspect itself. 
My thoughts are always in English - when conversing in Vietnamese with my mom and relatives ( I can speak, read and write fluently in Vietnamese ) 
When conversing with somebody - my main focus will be talking to them - however my mind does jump around in visual thoughts and other false fantasize memories all at once . I tend to recall and remember what the other person is saying - however I find myself quite talkative- yet when the conversation is over I could only remember what the other party said . 
When writing- my mind goes blank and I just write , sometimes it feels as if my writing junp out before my thoughts - same with reading and watching a movie I enjoy, it's as if my mind took a break for a while- however if I'm not fully captivated then random thoughts would occur.
My mind doesn't stop and I can easily introspect myself and make pro cons list in my mind- yet have soft melody of music ( only 25 % effective I can't actually hear the music out loud ) in the back ground . I replay conversations nonstop , and it's easy for me to drift off into daydreaming- more so if I'm listening to music .when certain emotions hits me- flash back of visual memory would occur- for example- I kept on seeing me as a four years old asking my dad who gave him his Picasso painting and he will say " you did" and for that brief moment I'll feel like I travel back in time 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid is your imagination?


 Very vivid, especially for someone my age.


> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something?


Mainly visual cues.


> Is it more visual /verbal/ audio?


 Mainly visual and verbal.


> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


Multiple, depending on the situation.


> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all
> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind


I would prefer not to say.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Cal said:


> Very vivid, especially for someone my age.
> Mainly visual cues.
> Mainly visual and verbal.
> Multiple, depending on the situation.
> I would prefer not to say.


Cute


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination
> 
> extremely vivid
> on a scale of 1-10, 10+
> ...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> _Very fast_, buddy. *Sooo fast.* So fast no one can catch it. Crazy, dashing lightening speed fast. It won't let you down, sir.



_


----------



## Fox hidden in the woods (Dec 10, 2017)

Feeling, emotion almost like a differetn kind fo verbal laungage is inside me, I can have very vivid imagination of dreams i would say on a 1 to 10 prob 7, intuition is just insane, I researched many fields cause i wanted to try to fix it all, i have ideas and theories but currently taking a beating to my health, and apprenlty if you fightin gfor the benfit of humanity they will hate you. Relating htoguths will come into mind about a subject or some itneresting point, a wide view of angles.


----------



## 469090 (Jun 26, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?


It more often than not needs a starting point to do anything, so I would say a 6 out of 10.


ai.tran.75 said:


> What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something?


More focused I am in thinking more I became consciously unaware of my senses. If we want to consider the inner voice as hearing maybe we can say that I use it.


ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


Mainly verbal. Any sort of image comes after the verbal stuff, as a double check.


ai.tran.75 said:


> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


It depends on the level of focus: from one, sharp and very focused to many that are a little bit more than background noise.


ai.tran.75 said:


> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


Any kind of stuff somewhat related to the conversation if interested, any kind of stuff unrelated to the conversation if not.


ai.tran.75 said:


> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind.


Even if my native language is Italian, my thoughts are usually in English: it's way easier to manage.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for replying @vinniebob @Cal @Fox hidden in the woods @Dottoromar

Do you hear your own voice in your mind ? 
Can you hear and imagine different voices
If I were to ask you to imagine spring or a waterfall - what image or scent would appear or none at all 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox hidden in the woods (Dec 10, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thanks for replying @vinniebob @Cal @Fox hidden in the woods @Dottoromar
> 
> Do you hear your own voice in your mind ?
> Can you hear and imagine different voices
> ...


I can hear different kinds but only in my mind so not really hering but i gues that would be sensing, there is an awarenes of a different tone or energy apart from my usual self. I ' ll think of the colors the waterfall might be, white crashing particles rushing off it, i can imagine the scent if i think about it but i would ahe to brin git up to reason or think about it. the water flowing, the sounds what it would be like, since i ahe a high snesitivity to sound its apain e ven ligh on the senses.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thanks for replying @vinniebob @Cal @Fox hidden in the woods @Dottoromar
> 
> Do you hear your own voice in your mind?


 Yes, and other voices sometimes(especially while reading), but mainly my own voice.


> Can you hear and imagine different voices


 Yes, I can.


> If I were to ask you to imagine spring or a waterfall - what image or scent would appear or none at all


 an image of a waterfall, but no scent.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thanks for replying @vinniebob @Cal @Fox hidden in the woods @Dottoromar
> 
> Do you hear your own voice in your mind ?
> yes
> ...


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fox hidden in the woods said:


> I can hear different kinds but only in my mind so not really hering but i gues that would be sensing, there is an awarenes of a different tone or energy apart from my usual self. I ' ll think of the colors the waterfall might be, white crashing particles rushing off it, i can imagine the scent if i think about it but i would ahe to brin git up to reason or think about it. the water flowing, the sounds what it would be like, since i ahe a high snesitivity to sound its apain e ven ligh on the senses.


That's beautiful how you described it. I too can grab and imagine sense or hear sounds.
I mentioned this in another thread, but the sound of my voice in my mind is much different than my recorded voice- which sounded quite foreign to me . 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That's beautiful how you described it. I too can grab and imagine sense or hear sounds.
> I mentioned this in another thread, but the sound of my voice in my mind is much different than my recorded voice- which sounded quite foreign to me .


Not saying that's the cause, but in general your voice, when recorded, sounds different than when you hear yourself speaking. The reason is that you hear your voice (also) from the inside -- through your head, it acts as a resonating body. Whereas the recording is how your voice (more or less) is heard by an observer. You get used to that, eventually.


----------



## Fox hidden in the woods (Dec 10, 2017)

When i listen to music ic an craeet very fast response imagary to the songs and feelings. It kinda flows


----------



## Trencito (Jan 12, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?


I consider my imagination as very vivid. I just can't stop imagining anything, mostly the world of my dreams. When I, or someone else, drop ideas I like my mind is buzzing with plans to realize them.



ai.tran.75 said:


> What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


Not that easy to say....sadly. Sometimes nothing, sometimes everything




ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


Like 70% Visual and the rest shared verbal / audio



ai.tran.75 said:


> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus.


Multiple, but on the same topic.



ai.tran.75 said:


> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all.


Communicating is not that easy for me cause I tend to take every word serious and when talking to unknown people I always look for certain hints to type that person.



ai.tran.75 said:


> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind


German is my mother language and my english, compared to others, might be far better than german average, but also far away from perfect. I occasionally find myself lost thinking in English sometimes.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fox hidden in the woods said:


> When i listen to music ic an craeet very fast response imagary to the songs and feelings. It kinda flows


Yeah I tend to enter an imaginary world Every time I close my eyes and listened to music

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

I think almost exclusively in words, and not senses. I can visualise memories or scenes in my mind with some effort, same goes for replaying sounds I've already heard. But I would not be able to think the way I do without a capacity for language.

As to how I think these words, while I think, they form coherent sentences strung together by a grammatical syntax. It's basically long monologues that sometimes go in a particular direction, and sometimes shift from tangent to tangent. Tangents just occur naturally as I hit upon an implication in my thoughts which calls for expansion. Allegories and comparisons are easy to formulate for that reason.

My words don't have a sound or inner voice to them. Instead, it's just a sense of knowing I'm thinking in words.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I think like a Demetri Martin sketch. Mostly thoughts that move endlessly from one to another with a few still images popping up intermittently.
To an S it would seem entirely random and nonsensical but to me ( mayeb not even other N's) they are connected in a very obvious way.

I think that if there were anymore images, i would not see them because my mind never stops moving. My old thoughts just a blur as i pass them by as if on a bullet train.
Not to say that I am SO quick witted more..eccentric than anything.

This was a line of thought I had not long ago.

_" I need to throw out that left over crab dip but I should do it just before the garbage goes out so it doesn't smell. Wonder why fish smells os bad anyway? I guess just be BEING in the ocean because it's ocean smell....do land-dwellers have land smell? I can't imagine what that'd be land doesn't smell. Fresh air? that seems a bit bias. To a fish that probably smells gross.I bet that to them we're just like seafood. They have to buy people meat the same day they want to cook it or it will go bad down there...it's true. Sea water does degrade matter much quicker. I wonder if instead of mold, old people meat would collect barnacles _


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

How vivid are your imagination?
- It's rather wild

what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
- Sense of thinking 

Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
- Oh. Every senses. There's no special snowflake senses on me.

Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus 
- Multiple. NE for a reason

When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all 
- Yeah.more on critical thoughts

If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind 
- Three language ) it happens. Yea


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

How vivid are your imagination?
Very. 

what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Any of them. Usually not taste tho but everything else is free game.

Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
All of the above. Everything happens together.

Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus? 
Multiple thoughts that get narrowed down. I dont think i ever quite get to singular focus tho. There's usually a handful im playing with at any given moment but i might give more attention to the one i think is best.

When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all ?
Depends on whats being talked about or what's going on in the environment. My thoughts are not really routine so its different each time.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

*How vivid are your imagination?*

If by vivid, you mean how clearly I can physically picture something? Not very. If you mean depth that I'll explore ideas and concepts...it's very. I'll spend hours conversing/debating ideas with either fictional characters or people I actually know, just in my own mind. 

*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?*

uh. None of them. I'm thinking. If I'm debating a topic to myself, I might picture the person I'm talking to, and imagining their words and reactions.

*Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*

Since it's conversation, probably visual/verbal.

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus*

Several thoughts at once. 

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all*

What did they mean by that? Does it have anything to do with this? Why are they making that face? You know, that sounds a lot like this. oh, wait, the topic's changed - how long ago did that happen?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> I
> I think that if there were anymore images, i would not see them because my mind never stops moving. My old thoughts just a blur as i pass them by as if on a bullet train.
> Not to say that I am SO quick witted more..eccentric than anything.
> 
> ...


Yeah my mind never stop moving either- never realize that it's an intuitive thing but apparently it is according to what I've read on these threads so far . 

I can relate to how you connected the crab dip- fish smell to smell of the ocean etc...

Out of curiousity- are you more singular focus or do multiple of thoughts play out ? 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> *How vivid are your imagination?*
> 
> If by vivid, you mean how clearly I can physically picture something? Not very. If you mean depth that I'll explore ideas and concepts...it's very. I'll spend hours conversing/debating ideas with either fictional characters or people I actually know, just in my own mind.
> 
> ...


Hey there I can relate to a lot of what you post - I too have vivid thoughts but it's more conversational ( talking to fictional or non fictional characters, making movies in my mind) 

How do you daydream? And if I were to ask you to describe autumn - what images or thoughts would cross your mind? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I think almost exclusively in words, and not senses. I can visualise memories or scenes in my mind with some effort, same goes for replaying sounds I've already heard. But I would not be able to think the way I do without a capacity for language.
> 
> As to how I think these words, while I think, they form coherent sentences strung together by a grammatical syntax. It's basically long monologues that sometimes go in a particular direction, and sometimes shift from tangent to tangent. Tangents just occur naturally as I hit upon an implication in my thoughts which calls for expansion. Allegories and comparisons are easy to formulate for that reason.
> 
> My words don't have a sound or inner voice to them. Instead, it's just a sense of knowing I'm thinking in words.


That's quite interesting- most of my thoughts are in words as well - just multiple of them play out at once ' I wonder if this is Ne correlated .
You mentioned not hearing your own voice - or inner voice , but can you recall other people voices in your mind? 
How do you visualize number or do math in your thinking? 
Out of curiousity, how do you day dream ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That's quite interesting- most of my thoughts are in words as well - just multiple of them play out at once ' I wonder if this is Ne correlated .
> You mentioned not hearing your own voice - or inner voice , but can you recall other people voices in your mind?
> How do you visualize number or do math in your thinking?
> Out of curiousity, how do you day dream ?
> ...


Yeah, it's easy enough to recall what other people sound like, and I can assign those voices to things I'd imagine them saying.

I don't visualise numbers, but somehow I can keep track of the numbers anyway.

I mostly just ponder various ideas and quandaries whenever I daydream.


----------



## 469090 (Jun 26, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Do you hear your own voice in your mind ?


Since my thoughts are mainly verbal, that's natural.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Can you hear and imagine different voices


Tsk! That's child's play!



ai.tran.75 said:


> If I were to ask you to imagine spring or a waterfall - what image or scent would appear or none at all


A render of a waterfall with low setting.


----------



## visceral (Apr 11, 2017)

i just think and think

sometimes i throw random scenarios in my head - ie moving pictures (w/o words) 

etc


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I can visualize something, but typically when I think I don't have any sense associated with it. It's purely abstract. When I think, my ideas are not bound to any language, perhaps having multiple languages allow me to separate verbal from thinking. I can then take the ideas and verbalize them if necessary. It is like platform-independent computing like JavaScript where the language becomes independent from the machine that it's running on. Maybe this is an NT thing. I think most people are bound to a particular sensation such as oral language or visualization.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?


My imagination can be a bit crazy, to the point I've had people at work say that they don't want to know what goes on inside my head. It's like the extreme cases of Ne, but then on the inside. I do have a sort of pseudo-sci-fi world in my head where I do story telling that doesn't fit a human/earth/today setting. I pretty much always tell myself stories in my head, run through almost random things, but also repeating themes. Like iterating over something and deepening my insight, and laughing at my own discoveries.



ai.tran.75 said:


> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


When I'm in my head, I'm pretty disconnected from my senses. Such is the blessing and the curse of an Ni-bias. 



ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


Extremely visual, like seeing models in my head (although they are not seen in the way external objects are), although I do rapid verbal processing to try out scenarios, or debate with myself (sort of).



ai.tran.75 said:


> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


I'm pretty scatterbrained (for lack of a better word), but usually it's more like rapid context switching and drifting, then literally having multiple thoughts at the same time. Although I do frequently experience opposite or complementary aspects of something at the same time. Like saying something, and directly after calling myself biased for saying something or vice versa. Or holding both positive and negative aspects of something at the same time, like seeing the merit of a standpoint, but also being critical that it may lead me astray in an over-inflated ego sort of way. Or giving multiple options that are very different, this is more likely when there is little attachment to the choice, which is definitely not a consistent thing, because figuring out the difference between exercising knowledge/wisdom and an ego that wants to have its silly bias is often not entirely clear for me.



ai.tran.75 said:


> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


Real listening no, that's done with a totally silent mind. But there is also a mode where my mind is really engaged with a conversation or a particular topic and spews out stuff at a fast pace.



ai.tran.75 said:


> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind


My mind can handle both languages I speak well, although there is a bias towards English, because I use it slightly more than my native language.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@HumanBeing 
Thanks for responding 

What came to my surprise is that a lot of the things you stated I can relate to 

° I too have movies running in my mind and unsure how to describe it but it's like a different realm. Pseudo sci-fi world that doesn't fit human /earth setting is relatable- 
Sometimes a thought will be really funny and I'll catch myself snickering at it

Do you hear music or can you imagine music/melody in your mind ? 

What about if you were to clear your mind and try to imagine senses ? I notice that I can remember or recall the warmth or uneasiness of how something feel. 
But I can actually vaguely recall tastes if I were to put mind into it - only a good 10-30 percent of actually reality but that's the one sense that I can semi feel . 

I really like how you described your scattered brain- into words - I can relate a lot to it . 

Can you recall voices ? Do you narrate your thoughts or have conversation with yourself in what seems like your voice? 

How do you recall memories? Can memories make you more emotional 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=110649" target="_blank">HumanBeing</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> Thanks for responding
> ...


I can do that, although most music I listen to doesn't have a simple enough melody to do that with. But I do sometimes imagine the words for such music, just doesn't have that imagined melody in my head (which is not sound, just like images in my head aren't sight).

I do also remember some "quotes" from music, parts of lyrics that have for me an important theme, but that's a different way of remembering. An example of the latter would be "On the hill we view the silence of the valley, come to witness cycles only of the past", which is from "Close to the edge" by a band called "Yes". The quote tries to capture the essence of a non-attached mind, a Buddhist might say not producing any karma any more, but I don't come from a culture that is burdened with such a notion of karma, so i don't need a "cure" for that. That song is conceptually based on a book by "Herman Hesse" called "Siddhartha" (for which finding a decent English translation is tricky, because of the odd German combined with Indian culture it is written in), which is a sort representation of the birth of Buddhism, without historical accuracy. That was like 10 years ago when I heard/read all that.



ai.tran.75 said:


> What about if you were to clear your mind and try to imagine senses ? I notice that I can remember or recall the warmth or uneasiness of how something feel.
> But I can actually vaguely recall tastes if I were to put mind into it - only a good 10-30 percent of actually reality but that's the one sense that I can semi feel .


When I clear my mind I'm more likely to go into an empty state, or a sort of mild trance. I have a very poor memory of detailed experiences from the past.



ai.tran.75 said:


> I really like how you described your scattered brain- into words - I can relate a lot to it .
> 
> Can you recall voices ? Do you narrate your thoughts or have conversation with yourself in what seems like your voice?


It's hard for me to remember voices, it's mostly variations of my own inner voice (which, because it isn't a real sound, is different).



ai.tran.75 said:


> How do you recall memories? Can memories make you more emotional
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How I recall memories is hard to say, I don't really have a detailed memory of the past. A lot of things get sucked up into the big picture most of the time.

Yes, memories can make me more emotional, but it's rare. Usually involves special music. Like the song I mentioned earlier, it reminded me of the first time I saw a recorded concert with the "gates of delirium" song , which is not often played because it was created when a particular band member was absent (which played again in later years). I simultaneously heard the song for the first time, and here were a bunch of "old" people playing a song from 25 years ago, introducing what will become a very chaotic song about war and peace, singing about the conflict between freedom and peace. It brought me to tears then, and even thinking back about that experience brought a few tears, although more joyful than sad.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

This was the song I talked about at the end of my past, during editing of the past the auto-embedder swallowed it and I could not change that option in edit mode: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_nf2bPfgYE&list=PLse86qcTDgk_kpSCYzM7CYflzLOqTtKXz


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

> How vivid are your imagination?


Very vivid.



> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


Visual and verbal mostly.



> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


Single focus, but can quickly jump between themes/thoughts.



> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


Usually I don't think to much other then about the conversation. 
If the conversation is boring - I'll start studying my surroundings.



> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind


I can use either English, German or Swedish. Depends on the context of the thought, german being the most rare.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eu_citzen said:


> Very vivid.
> 
> 
> Visual and verbal mostly.
> .


Would you describe your imagination as more abstract or vivid realistic 



- for example when asked to recall a song - a script or do a math problem what images do you see /hear in your mind


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?
> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus
> ...


More visual, though the picture is often grainy/fuzzy. 

There's often an audio commentary, or it can be all audio/no visual, but that's rarer. 

I usually think in English nowadays, but it depends on what I'm imagining. I often find myself thinking in another language out of the blue because of context. Or an image/sound/anything will bring a specific word in mind in a specific language and that will prompt the imagined story unfolding in that language/setting.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Would you describe your imagination as more abstract or vivid realistic
> 
> 
> 
> - for example when asked to recall a song - a script or do a math problem what images do you see /hear in your mind


If I need to recall something specific from real life, it's usually vividly realistic. Like a movie playing.
The same happens while I read a book, as I read it, it's like a movie playing inside my head of what was just read.

Abstraction really only enters the picture if I am doing something not yet manifested in the world. E.g. creating, inventing or doing something new.
Then I will think of the gist of what I want to create and start from there.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eu_citzen said:


> If I need to recall something specific from real life, it's usually vividly realistic. Like a movie playing.
> The same happens while I read a book, as I read it, it's like a movie playing inside my head of what was just read.
> 
> Abstraction really only enters the picture if I am doing something not yet manifested in the world. E.g. creating, inventing or doing something new.
> Then I will think of the gist of what I want to create and start from there.


I see movies in my head as well- and can easily get escape in a book - however I’m wondering those character or scenery you’re imagining about do they look exactly human or is it an image that you find real pertaining to your mind ? 
Sorry for asking - bc often time when I see things or try recalling an image ( especially faces ) its more blurry then picture perfect 

Another question- how do you recall sense memory? With taste - image - sound - touch etc etc how vivid is it and can you give me an example - like how would you recall a strawberry or grass field in your mind - what sense will become active 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Aridela said:


> More visual, though the picture is often grainy/fuzzy.
> 
> There's often an audio commentary, or it can be all audio/no visual, but that's rarer.
> 
> I usually think in English nowadays, but it depends on what I'm imagining. I often find myself thinking in another language out of the blue because of context. Or an image/sound/anything will bring a specific word in mind in a specific language and that will prompt the imagined story unfolding in that language/setting.


Do multiple trains of thoughts run in your mind or is it singular focus 

How do you recall sense memory ? Is it more realistic or abstract 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I see movies in my head as well- and can easily get escape in a book - however I’m wondering those character or scenery you’re imagining about do they look exactly human or is it an image that you find real pertaining to your mind ?
> Sorry for asking - bc often time when I see things or try recalling an image ( especially faces ) its more blurry then picture perfect
> 
> Another question- how do you recall sense memory? With taste - image - sound - touch etc etc how vivid is it and can you give me an example - like how would you recall a strawberry or grass field in your mind - what sense will become active
> ...


Well, I guess that depends on the level of perfection you consider human. If I think of someone I met 6 months ago, it will still look like him.
But perhaps minor details will be missing; the overarching trend is that it's "close enough" that if I drew a picture from my mind you'd recognize them if you met them.

As for sensory things; it's more subdued. Or should we say, I remember mostly how I experienced it? Good, bad, intense, etc. The overarching theme.
A lot more generalized and simplified. Perhaps because I also mentally assign less value to it.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eu_citzen said:


> Well, I guess that depends on the level of perfection you consider human. If I think of someone I met 6 months ago, it will still look like him.
> But perhaps minor details will be missing; the overarching trend is that it's "close enough" that if I drew a picture from my mind you'd recognize them if you met them.
> 
> As for sensory things; it's more subdued. Or should we say, I remember mostly how I experienced it? Good, bad, intense, etc. The overarching theme.
> A lot more generalized and simplified. Perhaps because I also mentally assign less value to it.


I can recall taste - not vividly - but a good 40 percent - when thinking of raspberry I can feel the tart and fuzz in my mouth 
Believe over in the sp forum - they were recalling senses - grass and wind scenery if ask about the topic matter but if not their mind is more blank which I find amusing 

What about voices or music ? Do you have it played in the back of your mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

